# Need for Speed:Rivals - Sprache umstellen dt->eng?



## LeBasteur (21. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Community!

Nach ergebnisloser Suche nach Antwort im NfD:R Sammelthread und dem Rest des Internetz frag ich mal hier direkt:

Kann ich die Sprache von NfS:R von deutsch auf englisch umstellen? Wenn ja wie und wo?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kVxTBeZujM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

